# Hello everyone!



## Desiree (Jan 1, 2007)

I just want to say hi and how glad I am to have found this forum. I love MAC but I come from a country where MAC cosmetics can't be bought.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The nearest place where I can buy MAC is Vienna but I don't go there very often. For now I'm getting my MAC from E-bay.


----------



## Janice (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! Once you've been around for a bit you'll have access to the items from sellers in the Clearance Bin forums.


----------



## juli (Jan 1, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jan 2, 2007)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## Desiree (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your welcome. I have already found good make-up tips here.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

Dobro jutro!  Kako ste?  Ja sam Jen.  Ja govorim hrvatski slabo.  My Croation is very limited.  I know important phrases like: Ja bih Pivo, molim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Croatia is beautiful, but yes, sadly in need of MAC counters!

Welcome!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

Do any of the european sites ship MAC to Croatia?  You might check that out.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 11, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 12, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Dobro jutro!  Kako ste?  Ja sam Jen.  Ja govorim hrvatski slabo.  My Croation is very limited.  I know important phrases like: Ja bih Pivo, molim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Croatia is beautiful, but yes, sadly in need of MAC counters!

Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

dobro jutro....


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 5, 2009)

welcome x


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Willa (Jun 8, 2009)

Girls... it's 2 years old


----------



## UltraLuxe (Jun 8, 2009)

Hehe.


----------



## Nicnivin (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Willa (Jun 9, 2009)

TWO YEARS OLD girls... 2 
Deux
Dos...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2009)




----------

